# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Aufstand der Zellen

## Josef

*SWR*

*Report*

*06.03.2008, 08:15 Uhr (35 min)*


*Tatort Mensch*

Aufstand der Zellen
*Inhalt:*

             Wie breiten sich Krebszellen aus, und wie kann man erfolgreich gegen diese Killer vorgehen? Die wichtigsten Behandlungsmethoden gegen das ungezügelte Wachstum von Krebszellen sind nach wie vor Operation, Bestrahlung und Chemotherapie.

*Gibt es eine Wh.?*


*SWR*

*Service*

*10.03.2008, 
 23:15 Uhr (90 min)*


*Wunderkinder - Leben mit Krebs*

*Inhalt:*

 			Der Film dokumentiert das Leben von "Wunderkindern" - von Kindern, die an Krebs erkrankt sind. Sie müssen Unglaubliches leisten: Sie kämpfen voller Kraft und Lebensmut gegen ihre schwere Krankheit an. Kleine "Wunder" bestimmen ihr Leben und ihre Zukunft. Michael Cenzig und Mick Plößner begleiten in ihrem Film drei krebskranke Kinder zwischen vier und vierzehn Jahren.

----------


## HorstK

*Gibt es eine Wh.?*

________________________________

Gesucht und leider bis jetzt nix gefunden, Josef.

Hier noch zwei Links, die Dir evtl. aber schon bekannt sind:

http://www.wissen.swr.de/tatort-mens...docs/kurs5.doc

http://www.planet-schule.de/sf/php/0...php?sendung=13

Servus,
Horst

----------

